# How long did it take to get a period after D&C?



## animalcracker

Hi girls

Thought I would ask those of you who have had a D&C following a miscarriage how long it took you to get your period. I just stopped bleeding following my D&C on September 10th and am now anxiously waiting for my period so we can try again (my Dr. said we could try again right away).

So..if you have had a D&C, how long did it take you after the procedure to get your period? I'd love to hear some happy pregnancy stories too. I'm feeling quite sad today :sad2: Not sure if it is hormone related or not, but I need some cheering up. 

Thank you all in advance xoxo:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

it took me 5 weeks after my D&C last October; I did managed to get pg again in March of this year- 5 months later but it ended too


----------



## Worriedk

Hi, very sorry to hear of your loss! I had d and c early august and I started my period 28 days after from the day of the op. Cycle is normally 28 days but this time it's been 25. Dr told me it can take a while to regulate. Try not worry and good luck! Just think positive! X


----------



## Starstryder

I am so sorry for your loss *hugs*

Mine came back 29 days after the op and has been regular since. I wish you loads of luck and sticky bean vibes!


----------



## clara-cluck

Sorry for your loss :nope: 

I had a mmc at the end of Jan 10 and waited a couple of weeks before having an ERPC in Feb. I had only a couple of days light bleeding after, and then an episode of on/off bleeding and spotting for about 10 days 23 days after the ERPC (if that makes sense?) - my normal cycle is 31 days. Then a 27 day cycle followed by very heavy and long bleeding. I would say my first normal period wasn't until May, so it can take a little while to settle down again.

Previous to this I had three 'natural' mc and I would say that, for me, my body sorts itself out much quicker after a mc than after a ERPC (hence the couple of weeks wait in Feb). But everybody is different - so who knows? :shrug:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks ladies. I appreciate your input. I am just going to try to be patient. It's hard, I want to start trying again! grrr!


----------



## Lucky4

I ov'd 16 days after d&c and af came 2 weeks later


----------



## lori

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I got my first AF 5 weeks after the D&C, and got pregnant again on the next cycle. All the best :hugs:


----------



## Giftmum

I had mine last year oct and af come on the 5th week. But have not conceive since then. We all have different ways our body work, wish you best of luck.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I had D&C 6 weeks ago and am still waiting for AF............ :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Goldy

I had a twin M/c after 17 weeks on May 27, D&C on July 10 as I had tissue retention in my uterus. AF showed August 5th and went on 30 days for first month 32 days for second month and now on my third, it might go up to 35 days as am still waiting for AF and am 15dpo, All tests indicate BFN. Too painful to think about..


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm now 7 weeks post m/c and still waiting for af. Think I ov'd a week ago so am expecting the witch next week... or a bfp


----------



## Hopefull11

I'm still waiting for AF to show up! No sign yet, although last week and today I had a TEENY TINY bit of watery pinkish spotting, then NOTHING! Really starting to get on my nerves! 
I'm currently CD33 and 11DPO .... I just want my body to get back to normal so I can have a baby! :cry:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hopefull11 said:


> I'm still waiting for AF to show up! No sign yet, although last week and today I had a TEENY TINY bit of watery pinkish spotting, then NOTHING! Really starting to get on my nerves!
> I'm currently CD33 and 11DPO .... I just want my body to get back to normal so I can have a baby! :cry:

Hi Hopefull,
You and me both eh! Getting fed up of waiting now! X


----------



## Hopefull11

NewToAllThis said:


> Hopefull11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to show up! No sign yet, although last week and today I had a TEENY TINY bit of watery pinkish spotting, then NOTHING! Really starting to get on my nerves!
> I'm currently CD33 and 11DPO .... I just want my body to get back to normal so I can have a baby! :cry:
> 
> Hi Hopefull,
> You and me both eh! Getting fed up of waiting now! XClick to expand...

Fed up isn't the word hun! I just had some spotting again! :growlmad: its really frustrating! I wish she would just show up already so I can feel somewhat normal again! I have a follow up apt with my ob/gyn on Thursday so maybe i can get some answers, and he might even do a quick u/s just to see what the heck is goin on!!!!!! 
I really hope you get your:bfp: hun a BIG BRIGHT FAT ONE! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Mamabel

Hi, I am sure to be the outlier in this post, but just a note to say that I did not get AF for six months after April MC. I grew two huge ovarian cysts instead, and had to go on the pill all summer to get them to reabsorb. Never so happy to see AF as I was in August! Moral of my tale of woe...if you don't get AF in a timely fashion, see dr. For a follow up , and don't wait twelve weeks like this lunkhead. :o
M


----------



## animalcracker

Hopefull11 said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefull11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to show up! No sign yet, although last week and today I had a TEENY TINY bit of watery pinkish spotting, then NOTHING! Really starting to get on my nerves!
> I'm currently CD33 and 11DPO .... I just want my body to get back to normal so I can have a baby! :cry:
> 
> Hi Hopefull,
> You and me both eh! Getting fed up of waiting now! XClick to expand...
> 
> Fed up isn't the word hun! I just had some spotting again! :growlmad: its really frustrating! I wish she would just show up already so I can feel somewhat normal again! I have a follow up apt with my ob/gyn on Thursday so maybe i can get some answers, and he might even do a quick u/s just to see what the heck is goin on!!!!!!
> I really hope you get your:bfp: hun a BIG BRIGHT FAT ONE! :dust: :hugs:Click to expand...

I am still waiting too. This Friday it will be 5 weeks. So frustrating:growlmad:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Mamabel said:


> Hi, I am sure to be the outlier in this post, but just a note to say that I did not get AF for six months after April MC. I grew two huge ovarian cysts instead, and had to go on the pill all summer to get them to reabsorb. Never so happy to see AF as I was in August! Moral of my tale of woe...if you don't get AF in a timely fashion, see dr. For a follow up , and don't wait twelve weeks like this lunkhead. :o
> M

Mamabel,

Thanks for your advice, I am going to go back to Dr if AF does not arrive by next week.
Did you get pains with the cysts? Asking cos I have been having aching pains on and off for a while now but only around time AF due.

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Hopefull11

NewToAllThis said:


> Mamabel said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am sure to be the outlier in this post, but just a note to say that I did not get AF for six months after April MC. I grew two huge ovarian cysts instead, and had to go on the pill all summer to get them to reabsorb. Never so happy to see AF as I was in August! Moral of my tale of woe...if you don't get AF in a timely fashion, see dr. For a follow up , and don't wait twelve weeks like this lunkhead. :o
> M
> 
> Mamabel,
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I am going to go back to Dr if AF does not arrive by next week.
> Did you get pains with the cysts? Asking cos I have been having aching pains on and off for a while now but only around time AF due.
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi ladies! 
I've tested today and got a :bfn: I go for my followup this afternoon for my m/c . D&C on sept 10th! ... I'm on CD37 and I hate waiting so long I was always on a 23/24 day cycle! I have been getting aching pains on and off as well, but i've been spotting on and off for a couple days now! (not sure if this is suppose to be AF or not because theres not much there only when I wipe and only at certain times! :blush:
This is getting so FRUSTRATING! :growled: and confusing :wacko:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls

It is finally here. I had my D&C on Sept 10th and AF showed up this afternoon, exactly 5 weeks and one day after the D&C.

Those of you who are still waiting. I understand the frustration. I had been planning on calling my Dr. this coming Friday (the 6 week mark) if I hadn't gotten it by then to get bloods tested. That might be a good idea for those past the 6 week mark at this point.

The sperm meets egg plan starts next Saturday for us. Wish us luck ladies. We need it. I hope AF starts for each of you very soon :hugs:


----------



## Hopefull11

Hi animalcracker' 
AF got me yesterday Exactly 5 weeks from my D&C on sept 10 
Cd2 right now can't wait to get back to DTD 

Good luck to all of you ladies! Hoping this month us the month! :dust:


----------



## bbhopes

I think it's like counting the D&C as the first day of your cycle and it will be roughly around the same time you'd have it normally. I don't recall to be honest it was about six years ago.


----------

